# [Irish NR] 4x4 Ciaran beahan 40.31 average! 33.020 single!



## CiaranBeahan (May 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DKXh6fBd_vc

As many of you may know I won 7x7 at Oxford open 2014 with a 3:28 single in both rounds!
Well that wasn't the only event I won at Oxford! 
Check the vid! I dare you!


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2014)

dat fist smash *resets timer*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> dat fist smash *resets timer*


LOL! It was like the reaction Mats got on his 3x3 WR single!



Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2014)

Woah, you're faster than me at almost everything now. Crazy improvement, man.

I gotta get myself to one of these UK comps sometime...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2014)

That single...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Woah, you're faster than me at almost everything now. Crazy improvement, man.
> 
> I gotta get myself to one of these UK comps sometime...


There's going to be at least one in July that I'll go to! So maybe I'll see you there!?



antoineccantin said:


> That single...



Though! Sorry I had to finish the sentence!


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> There's going to be at least one in July that I'll go to! So maybe I'll see you there!?



Doubt it.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 20, 2014)

Incredible tps, especially at the start.



Tao Yu said:


> Doubt it.



Maybe you could organise one?

I know Ciaran is probably sick of me begging for an Irish Open so I'll pester you now


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Incredible tps, especially at the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! I'm not sick! I just have school.


----------

